# Hotspotsoftware und Gentoo

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen Hotspot in einem kleinen Cafe einrichten. Dazu würde ich gerne Gentoo und eine GPL Software verwenden. Es sollen sich Nutzer unter Windows, MacOS und wenn möglich Linux anmelden können.

Gibt es da schon Lösungen?

G. R.

----------

## misterjack

Googlen zu kompliziert? http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chillispot_with_FreeRadius_and_MySQL

----------

